# IMPORTANT - Watch Your Humidity Levels



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Just a reminder of one of the most important factors to keep your printer running well. It's the cold season in many parts of the country and we're all cranking up our heating systems to stay warm. The unintended consequence of that heated air is having a low to no humidity level in your building. Every brand of digital garment printers work best at a humidity level of 40% to 80% (50% is an optimal level).

You WILL have printing problems if you let the humidity level drop too low. This is the time to invest some money (very little) in a humidity gauge (hygrometer) to measure the humidity in your printer room. Digital ones can be found for $10 to $20. Also purchase a humidifier - room size units run around $100 at Home Depot, Lowes, Sears, etc. (make sure it's an evaporative type - NOT a mist type). Use both to make sure you have proper humidity in your work space and you should have a trouble free winter.

This also holds true throughout the year in dry climates such as Arizona with "zero" humidity. Avoid problems - humidify to proper levels.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Here is a suggestion if you are looking for a highly effective humidifier:

5.5-Gallon Whole House Console Humidifier-4D7 800 at The Home Depot

We use these in our demo and service areas and they work great. The large water tanks allow them to run for a very long time before needing to be refilled.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Good suggestion Harry. I've found that even with smaller 200 - 400 square feet rooms it takes a bigger unit than expected to hold the humidity in the 50% range here in Arizona.


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

It's strange for me to read how you guys need humidifiers, living in Wales, UK, it's quite the opposite 

*Mean relative humidity for an average year is recorded as 81.3% and on a monthly basis it ranges from 73% in June to 89% in January & December.*

Perhaps this is why we don't experience so much clogging?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

John,

WOW.. yes the humidity makes a big difference with waterbase inks. We are in Arizona desert so a good portion of the year is in the 5% to 15% range. Lately it's been 30's.

I would assume your humidity also changes cure times?


----------



## Stitch-Up (May 26, 2007)

abmcdan said:


> John,
> 
> I would assume your humidity also changes cure times?


A very good question and something I've not considered. Perhaps it merits some thought.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Stitch-Up said:


> It's strange for me to read how you guys need humidifiers, living in Wales, UK, it's quite the opposite
> 
> *Mean relative humidity for an average year is recorded as 81.3% and on a monthly basis it ranges from 73% in June to 89% in January & December.*
> 
> Perhaps this is why we don't experience so much clogging?





The humidity outdoors is not necessarily the same humidity you have indoors. Especially if you are heating your indoor space, which dries out the air, or air conditioning it, which takes humidity out of the air. The only true way of knowing that you have proper humidity levels is to have a humidity gauge near your printer and checking it.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## closetcollection (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry if this is common sense, but what happens? Is it white clogging in the lines, blurry prints, a mix of both or something else??? 

thanks in advance!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

closetcollection said:


> Sorry if this is common sense, but what happens? Is it white clogging in the lines, blurry prints, a mix of both or something else???
> 
> thanks in advance!




All the direct to garment inks in the industry are waterbased. If the area you have your printer in is too dry (low humidity) you will have a much greater chance of getting clogging issues. 

_


----------

